# Progesterone Side Effects?



## Weewendyg

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to start a thread, hopefully to hear symptoms anyone else is experiencing taking progesterone.

I am 10dpo/IUI and suffering terrible pregnancy symptoms that I am told could also just be side effect of the Progesterone (nasty stuff causes pregnancy symptoms :growlmad:). I have terribly sore breasts, blue veins running through them like a road map, awful headache 2 days ago that mad eme sick to my stomach, not much nausea. 

I have found lots of information about Progesterone side effects, but unable to find anything about causing blue veins in breasts? 

Can anyone out there compare Progesterone side effects to what I have been experiencing???

Thanks ladies!!! :flower:

Wendy


----------



## JaniceT

Hi Wendy,

Yes, I too had those side effects from progesterone. It's exactly similar to pregnancy symptoms because both are similar hormones.

When I was on all 3 ICSI cycles (BFP only on 3rd try), I had the following symptoms:

1) Some serious Blue Veins all over boobies, inner arms, tummy, legs.
2) Gassy
3) Some heartburn
4) Painful breasts, slightly swollen
5) Bumps growing around nipples. Darkening of nipples.
6) Mild headaches
7) Diarrhea

I did have a handful of additional symptoms when I got my BFP during my 2WW:
1) Blurred vision
2) Very painful headaches
3) Mild AF like cramps at 14dpo
4) Sensitivity to bright sunlight

I hope you and wish you all the best in your 2WW :)


----------



## Weewendyg

Thank you so much for the info Janice! I was begining to think I was the only one. What a horrible supplement to be on! It's just cruel! LOL

CONGRATS on the sticky bean!!!!!

Wendy


----------



## JaniceT

You're most welcome :) I agree it's a really annoying tablet because during the 2WW, we'd be Googling for all the 2WW symptoms and that progesterone just messes things up. Tends to mess up my head thinking I was pregnant when in fact, it's the progesterone.

Each person has different symptoms. May you get a sticky bean!


----------

